# Why Delete Your Account?



## muskrat89

Over the years, we have had several users, upon feeling that they have been wronged - ask for their account to be deleted. Why? To me it reeks of a teenage tantrum. Do folks simply not have the willpower to stop logging in to a site that is run counter to their beliefs? If you are one of the rare ones that might be able to be identified via your profile, and thus - associated with Army.ca - why not simply edit your profile and display name, log off and never come back? Inquiring minds want to know...

It really cuts us to the core when someone asks to be "deleted"....    :crybaby:


----------



## Kat Stevens

I guess some look at it the same way as a divorce.  Why go through all the hassle of a divorce when you can just PUFO (translation provided on request).  It's a sort of "we're through, heres your stuff back, never call me again" type of thing, I suppose.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Thanks muskrat, I often feel the same, though there are _sometimes_ valid enough reasons to delete your account. Most of the time it's a knee-jerk reaction to something however, and a day's distance is often enough to allow a more reasonable approach.

The correct process for having your account deleted is to PM myself or one of the other staff. (Though it is faster to PM me directly.) The process is that I will try to talk you out of it, but if you are certain, I will remove the account. The issue is that when an account goes, often a good chunk of information here on the forums goes along with it. In order to help preserve that history, we try to avoid deleting accounts, as often there are better ways (E.G. changing your account name, hiding personal info, removing specific unwanted posts, etc.)

One more admin note: Once an account is deleted, it is gone for good, and cannot be recovered. Furthermore, future registrations, even under a different nom de guerre, will not work, so please... don't take the decision lightly, make sure it's what you really want. We've already had a number of people change their minds after the sun has risen on their original decision to leave.


----------



## muskrat89

To clarify what Mike said (and I neglected to add) we have had legitimate account deletions that were totally understandable. That being said, even in the case of work or PERSEC issues, usually Mike can fix you up so you can stay in relative safety, or at least come back some day.

Kat - I've been divorced more than once. never thought to simply have them "deleted" ... Hmmm......


----------



## PMedMoe

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Kat - I've been divorced more than once. never thought to simply have them "deleted" ... Hmmm......



Have you ever read Stephen King's "Word Processor of the Gods" ?


----------



## 3rd Herd

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Kat - I've been divorced more than once. never thought to simply have them "deleted" ... Hmmm......



you could always revert back to the old practice of handing over the rope. And then hopefully they will find a suitble sturdy limbed tree.  ;D

As to the topic at hand it is like firing the final shot as your ship rolls over and sinks.


----------



## kratz

[quote author=3rd Herd]As to the topic at hand it is like firing the final shot as your ship rolls over and sinks.  [/quote]

In those days, that final shot was respect for the foe and one a final volley.

If a person is to end their participation in an online forum, as most have stated, stop posting. The only people that would weight (aka meaning) are those that have contributed to the forum for a long time or as an active member. WRT Army.ca, many of those members are either well respected, and/or DS.

To fire the final volley (delete me) is the easiest way out these days IMO.


----------



## Neill McKay

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Over the years, we have had several users, upon feeling that they have been wronged - ask for their account to be deleted. Why? To me it reeks of a teenage tantrum. Do folks simply not have the willpower to stop logging in to a site that is run counter to their beliefs?



In some cases it could be just a matter of privacy.  There's no need to have your name attached to an Internet account out "in the wild" if you like.  Who's to say it won't be used in some improper way a year or five down the road?  For comparison, if you wanted to stop banking somewhere you'd almost certainly take the trouble to close your account, as opposed to just withdrawing all the money and throwing your Interac card in the garbage.


----------



## peaches

Why would it matter if someone wanted their account deleted.  If they ask delete it.  Myself, I do not see it as a big deal.  Myself, I do not come on too much anymore, or post much....  Nice to read stuff once in  awhile though...


----------



## George Wallace

The "Will Power" to not come back should be enough.  You are not always deleted completely, especially if someone has 'quoted' you.  

Then again we have some who want their accounts deleted so that they may try to come back again and carry on like they did before with a fresh new account.  Mike has just pointed out that that will not be possible, in most cases.  I am still suspect when a member who has been causing us grief decides to ask for their account to be deleted.  Could it be they have decided to move and want to recreate themselves in their new location as another like-minded pain in the butt?........Just me being suspicious.


----------



## muskrat89

I am getting the analogies, but I think to equate Army.ca to a marriage, or even an online bank account - is umm... odd.

Anyway, was just curious


----------



## 3rd Herd

kratz said:
			
		

> In those days, that final shot was respect for the foe and one a final volley.
> 
> If a person is to end their participation in an online forum, as most have stated, stop posting. The only people that would weight (aka meaning) are those that have contributed to the forum for a long time or as an active member. WRT Army.ca, many of those members are either well respected, and/or DS.
> 
> To fire the final volley (delete me) is the easiest way out these days IMO.



Kratz,
No disrespect intended.


----------



## Neill McKay

Is it not possible to delete one's own account?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

No, though as pointed out, any deletion requests will be honoured. I typically try to recommend a 24 hour waiting period to see if the request still makes sense, but if the person is insistent, the account will be removed.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

Why not implement a policy of a 3 day grace period where the person wanting the account to be deleted asks 3 times, that way he/she has plenty of opportunity to change their minds.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Sort of like "I divorce thee" three times?  No, I don't want to make it difficult for users to remove their accounts, especially if there is a legitimate or urgent need to do so. The point is just to be sure that they really really mean it, because it's irreversible.


----------



## HItorMiss

If someones postion of job changed could they ask you to delete the current "well" known account but still have an account for access to the site that would be more covert per se?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Yes, we try to accommodate situations like that. The only thing we try to avoid is when a user wants to pull a fast one and come back with a new account to try to bury their past mistakes here.


----------



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick

How do you end your account?


----------



## geo

you can just stop using the forum

what has been posted - has been posted.  The decision on posting anything else, is up to you


----------



## Nfld Sapper

or a MOD could delete your account.


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Re: this thread.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

One would think you ended your account a long time ago, seeing how this was your first post since 2005.


----------



## toglmonster

It's all about being accurate in my books. This site boasts a membership of 20980, but how many of those people have given up on the site without bothering to have there account deleted because they don't know how?? You should have a simple delete my account button like Yahoo groups.


----------



## Mike Baker

toglmonster said:
			
		

> It's all about being accurate in my books. This site boasts a membership of 20980, but how many of those people have given up on the site without bothering to have there account deleted because they don't know how?? You should have a simple delete my account button like Yahoo groups.


I don't think that would be smart because then someone could come and spam/troll the boards, and then bam, their gone.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

toglmonster said:
			
		

> It's all about being accurate in my books. This site boasts a membership of 20980, but how many of those people have given up on the site without bothering to have there account deleted because they don't know how?? You should have a simple delete my account button like Yahoo groups.



Mike used to delete accounts that haven't been used in the last year however with workups and tour times taking longer and longer he hasn't done that for awhile. We are still discussing this one.

If this site ever became a moron-zone like yahoo groups I would be gone in a heartbeat.........


----------



## toglmonster

Good point.


----------



## Neill McKay

The Beaver said:
			
		

> I don't think that would be smart because then someone could come and spam/troll the boards, and then bam, their gone.



In practice, they're gone anyway because the staff are very vigilant about getting rid of them.

I'm almost certain that there used to be a means for a user to delete his own account.  Was I imagining it?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I'm almost certain that there used to be a means for a user to delete his own account.  Was I imagining it?



No, you are correct, at one time you could but it went away to deter "post trash and runs".


----------



## rtangri

How do I delete my account? I've been attempting to look for any type of option on my profile settings. Can someone please help! Thanks


----------



## George Wallace

favre said:
			
		

> How do I delete my account? I've been attempting to look for any type of option on my profile settings. Can someone please help! Thanks



1.  Go to the first post of this topic and read from there to here.

2.  Repeat if necessary.


----------



## ppcla

I am becoming more of a nuisance on this site but great forum though.


----------



## George Wallace

max wood said:
			
		

> I am becoming more of a nuisance on this site but great forum though.



Just read the Guidelines and you will do OK.


----------



## muskrat89

If you are "becoming" a nuisance due to you posting in a manner which is under your control, then you have the means to stop "becoming a nuisance".

Sometimes new people, young people, or new young people are tripped up by their own enthusiasm. In being anxious to learn and/or have your questions answered, you have a narrow view and can't or won't see the big picture. Maturity, initiative and the ability to follow instructions are all traits that make good soldiers. Reckless enthusiasm is not desirable, however.

Slow down, re-read (and understand) the FAQ's found here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

Conduct guidelines are here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

With literally thousands of members and several years in existence, there are not many questions this board hasn't seen, and answered. Read, read, read and then read some more. Talk to Recruiters who are the only reliable source to provide current answers your specific questions.

If that is too hard, too slow or too onerous - then extreme temperatures, enemy fire, hundreds of hours on the parade square, and a career laden with monotonous but important tasks - probably aren't for you either.


----------



## BeyondTheNow

max wood said:
			
		

> I am becoming more of a nuisance on this site but great forum though.



I urge you not to become discouraged and/or upset, simply because you feel you may have gotten off on the wrong foot. Many do, myself included. 

Reading will help you understand how users interact with each other and you'll also learn a lot along the way.  If you shy away now, you might end up missing out on many opportunities to increase the knowledge of your trade(s) and the Forces in general. (Yes, you can access threads without being a member, but it's much easier with an account.) In short, you might lose out.

This site has been an excellent tool and many of its users have helped me immensely. I would like to see others benefit as much as I have.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Like other moderators before me have said, read and understand more, post less, follow the rules, and you can stay out of trouble and learn quite a bit.

Good luck!


----------



## Inquisitor

Posts: 64
View Profile
 Personal Message (Online)








Re: USMC vs Canadian Army..whos better? 

« Reply #78 on: Today at 22:32:28 »

Quote
 Modify


To Max  and others - My ultimate warrior post was in very bad  taste 

I apologize unreservedly. 

I hope that was not what was causing you to think of leaving. 

I will not excuse myself.

I wish you  well


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Inquisitor said:
			
		

> Posts: 64
> View Profile
> Personal Message (Online)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re: USMC vs Canadian Army..whos better?
> 
> « Reply #78 on: Today at 22:32:28 »
> 
> Quote
> Modify
> 
> 
> To Max  and others - My ultimate warrior post was in very bad  taste
> 
> I apologize unreservedly.
> 
> I hope that was not what was causing you to think of leaving.
> 
> I will not excuse myself.
> 
> I wish you  well



Recognizing that you may be wasting people's time with your posts and that you might not be the best person to chime in on most subjects is the first step.

Just 11 more to go.


----------



## Inquisitor

Guidelines

which can probably be summed up as do as you would be done by

Understood. No excuses


----------



## mt.chep

I would like my account deleted because I do not want to be associated with the obnoxiousness of this forum/ site. 
I have every right as per the terms to not be a part of this site if I want.


----------



## mariomike

mt.chep said:
			
		

> I would like my account deleted because I do not want to be associated with the obnoxiousness of this forum/ site.
> I have every right as per the terms to not be a part of this site if I want.



Hello mt.chep 

It is the SOP of the Staff to observe a 24 hour administrative review period before we delete any accounts. If, after 24 hours, you feel the same then simply PM me and I will carry out the action as soon as I can.

Deleting an account is a permanent action. If in a few years you wish to rejoin, your history can not be rebuilt. We have observed members who's participation on the site ebb and flow due to taskings, deployments, and just life in general. As new questions or concerns arise, members return to the site and carry forward. This is part of our rationale for the administrative review period.


----------



## Roger123

That’s fine if you want your account to be deleted. You dont, however, have to put the site and the people associated with down. To aspiring and current members, this site has been/ is a wealth of valuable information. Sure you have the recruiting centres for official information, but because of distance, scheduling, at times difficulty to reach via email and phone and the fact that questions arise once you leave the center, this is a worthy secondary resource.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan

He's probably just speaking out of anger...seems he didnt fit the bill for Pilot looking at his post history and that's somehow this sites fault.


----------



## Schwartzie55

Seems like he might have a “chep” on his shoulders. Sorry, couldn’t resist. My bad.


----------



## Loachman

There is no need to prove his point.

_*This will cease, now.*_

I have reviewed your posts, mt.chep, and the posts that immediately followed them. I saw no "obnoxiousness" directed at you, so I have no idea what your complaint is.

We perhaps tend to be blunt here, and there is perhaps some rowdy banter at times, but raw obnoxiousness is frowned upon.

Please provide some examples of this alleged obnoxiousness, or at least a little more explanation.


----------



## Jarnhamar

It might be beneficial if members could self-delete though.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> It might be beneficial if members could self-delete though.



You would think so, but the reality is we would have a spike in impulse deletes that then re-register a new account a few days later, causing challenges for continuity with posts, etc. (All old posts are "unattributed" once the parent account is deleted.)

Worse, the user may expect that their posts would be deleted too. They would not be in that case, which may trigger a request that the Staff hunt down and delete each post individually. Once the parent account is removed, that becomes a manual and time-consuming task. When an admin deletes an account, they have the option of deleting all associated posts by simply checking a box, should the user request that as well.

Bottom line,* any user can request account deletion at any time*. They do not need to give a reason, although I typically find it beneficial if they are willing to provide one.

Frankly, if the response to mt.chep's delete request is representative, I can understand why they asked.

We use a 24h cooling off period as SOP because experience has shown that often (anecdotally, a small majority of users in my experience), they change their mind. Sometimes because things have cooled down, and sometimes because they have identified the reason for the request and it could be mitigated via other means.

The other important point, which was touched on above, is that a request to delete is a request to abandon the site. That is, users who delete are not permitted to come back later, under a different pseudonym. This can be a problem where immediate or self-delete is available, as cooler heads prevail and folks may want back in down the road.

Hopefully that sheds some light on the process.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Jarnhamar

Very much so thanks!


----------

